

Simple realtime multiuser WebGL proof of concept - apexskier
http://glacier.camlittle.com

======
apexskier
Controls: On desktop WASD to move, move mouse or arrow keys to look around,
space to place block. On mobile, move device to look around, one finger touch
on the bottom of the screen to go forward, two to go back, tap on the top to
place a block.

Browser support could be iffy or partial.

Get a few other people to go on with you. You should be able to see them and
their actions real time.

I haven't done significant load testing, so it may get slow.

------
frewsxcv
Broken for me in Firefox.

~~~
apexskier
Fixed!

